# Filters



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i setup my 29G on 8 oct, as far as i remeber, heehee (i really should keep a tank log). the tank setup came with stand, canopy, tank, 100watt heater, twin airpump, ugf and some plain and ugly gravel. i did a fishless cycle for 2weeks (water parameters were down but still not 100% but i needed to move the old tank - it was destroying my desk) 

anyway, i added the molly and guppy from my old tank and i must say they'v flourished ever since. i dnt think they produce that much waste, but come january i will hav to clean out the ugf. i want to get it done early jan, before i stock the tank tho but i have no idea what kind of filter to go for

ill leave the new filter running for a few weeks before the clean out to allow bacteria colonies to form plus there will be bacteria in the gravel too.

anyway, iv visited tons of lfs's, some useless and giving me the worst info either (1 lady was showing me how a powerhead works, but ddnt seem to know hereself) and in other shops the rows of filters and stuff was pretty intimidating :help: 

so i was wondering if any1 could suggest a type of filter that is easy to install and also effective as well as the appropriate gph rate.

stocking will be as follows: trio of dwarf gourami's
6 oto's/cories/1pleco

also, my QT tank has a corner filter but i hav read that the carbon absorbs medication? if this is so, can i add the ugf from the big tank when i remove it? ill still hav the pain of cleaning it, but in a smaller tank, it wont be as big of a job. (when no fish are in QT, the molly and guppy will b in the QT tank, keeping the bacteria alive)


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

AquaClear 50?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

ill have to check if that makes available here in south africa. our pets products are very limited. what type of filter is that? sponge, HOB, cannister, etc?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It's HOB... At that size tank, an HOB is quite sufficient. Canisters are great, of course, but plenty more expensive.

Aqua Clear is a brand I like but really any HOB rated for 50 gallons would be perfect.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

why one rated for 50G?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I always use filters rated for bigger tanks, as the ratings usually don't mean a whole lot. Canisters aren't outrageously expensive anymore, the Rena XP series are quite reasonable, as are the Jebos.


----------

